

The Rise and Suspiciously Rapid Fall of Freedomland U.S.A. - Thevet
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-rise-and-suspiciously-rapid-fall-of-freedomland-u-s-a

======
chiph
I visited The Land of Oz as a child - it had gondolas decorated as hot-air
balloons in which Dorothy & Toto would ride at the end of an event. The Yellow
Brick Road is still there, but people break in and steal bricks from it, so I
don't know for how much longer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_of_Oz_(theme_park)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land_of_Oz_\(theme_park\))

The article didn't mention Heritage USA, Jim & Tammy Faye Bakker's Christian
themed park and retreat just outside Charlotte NC. It lasted a few years,
until the scandal brought it and the ministry down. My first boss out of
college was the auctioneer who sold it at bankruptcy.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heritage_USA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heritage_USA)

------
_0ffh
And there I expected this to be political commentary...

------
tzakrajs
I thought this would be about the suspiciously fast rise and fall patriotism
in the United States just after Sept. 11.

------
roel_v
We should go back to calling movies 'movie spectaculars' and TV shows 'TV
spectaculars'.

------
TuringTest
Not knowing about the theme park, I thought the title was an apt metaphor for
the history of that country.

~~~
mikeash
As an American I clicked the link expecting it to be one of those quirky looks
at national history.

